# Been a while



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

G'day 

Been too busy to be on here the last few months. Gearing up for a 3 week European getaway thought id stop in and show what we've been up to. 

Lots more, this is just a few I had kickin around the ol cellular phone. 

If I'm not back around here soon, merry Christmas all!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Been painting stuff, have ya?

Us too.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Good to read ya, Wes.

Have a Merry X-mas yourself.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Very nice work wje.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Fantastico


----------

